

Ask HN: What's the best backup software available? - woear

I need to back up a slow aging computer, I'm just not sure which software program is the best to back this up.<p>I'm doing it for a family and they have tons of photos on there, they're of great sentimental value.<p>So any tips guys?
======
sravfeyn
Hope this might help. <http://lifehacker.com/398229/five-best-windows-backup-
tools>

Sravan <http://www.instamovi.com>

